# Low AFI or fluid level at 31 weeks



## prath

Hello Frnds,

My AFI is 8 in 31 week pregnancy. Doctor has asked for aminofusion, i.e. giving fluid externally. I am going for it tomorrow. Pls suggest.

pls advice, if any one has gone through this?

What should be the normal AFI (fluid level) in 31 weeks time.

I am tensed. I dont want to go through the artificial process.

Prath


----------



## JaydensMommy1

8 is normal? Usually risk is less than 5. It's common for third trimester to have lower fluids.


----------



## NashiPear

I have a little chart with an AFI on a bell curve so i can give you a rough idea. Under the 5th percentile (when they usually worry) is less than 7cm. Normal 5-95th percentile is 7-21cm. 

Are you dehydrated at all? Drinking water and resting can help. I would also ask about other options such as maternal hydration through a drip (fluids for you). Also, the scans are a point in time and can often be a bit out in their measurements. I would try to get your own fluid intake up and see if you can get a repeat scan in a week or two to test a second time before trying anything too invasive. Anyway, just my thoughts, but I am sure your doctor will have their reasons. Just ask them to explain it all to you and ask lots of questions and find out your options. It seems like a very big thing to undertake for something that is still borderline.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Just found out at 28 wks mine is 9.5 :( oh well not too worrisome yet


----------



## JaydensMommy1

And I agree with you nashipear. An amnioinfusion seems quite drastic


----------



## NashiPear

Hey I am just back from my scan at 35 weeks and I have 6.5cm which is still normal and just above the 5th percentile like you. They didn't seem worried at all even though I have a history of pprom in this pregnancy (my waters started leaking at 22 weeks). I can't believe despite the decline lower and lower that I have made it this far with enough fluid for my little one. He's a right little chunker too!

I hope all goes well if you have the procedure. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lalos 30

my fluid level is a 4.2 and has been for the past couple of weeks and doctors havent mentiond amniofusion 2 me i have another scan this afternoon 2 see if levels have increased if not then they will induce me


----------



## Louise N

I would have thought 8 was only just on the lower side of normal. They should just monitor you more closely until you're full term. Mine went down to 4 in the last few weeks and then I was induced in my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## NashiPear

Louise N said:


> I would have thought 8 was only just on the lower side of normal. They should just monitor you more closely until you're full term. Mine went down to 4 in the last few weeks and then I was induced in my 1st pregnancy.


When were you induced? I meet with my obstretrician tomorrow, so I guess I will find out more then. I am 35+5 today and have AFI 6.5 which is just above the cut off for oligohydramnios. My waters have been leaking very slowly since 22 weeks (after having polyhydramnios and fluid levels way, way above the 95th percentile), so I imagine they will continue to trend down as they have been and I will have oli before the pregnancy is over (if i last to the end.... it's left my uterus pretty irritable so I am having mild contractions all the time).


----------



## wantabump

I had a scan today at 32+5 and am measuring about 30 weeks. My fluid level is 2cm. They want me back in 7 days to scan again and make sure it hasnt reduced. 2cm seems very low in comparison to everyone elses. Im so worried. They didnt give me any specific instructions, eg drinking, resting etc.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Where I nurse they recommend moderate bed rest and drinking about 2 gal a day. Mine went from 6 to 9 now at 19 cm. You'll be fine Hun you're being closely monitored. Just take it easy. I dont know if it's hot where you live but hot temps have been associated with low fluids too so try and stay out of the heat. Also some Drs recommend have two 20 min baths a day to help body absorb water. That is unless your leaking fluid and infection is a concern. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

that is normal with Ellie mine was at 2.5 from week 23 to week 28 then it some how started increasing x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

agreed. It is normal for numbers to fluctuate a lot! So, as my doctor would say, one measurement is not enough for a diagnosis. So, hopefully anyone with low fluid is getting regular AFI checks. I get one once a week even though mine has increased a lot. If you are not offered, demand them.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah I was the same I had a scan on a mon and a fri and a CTG on the mon wed and fri EVERY week til a scan showed at 33 weeks the blood flow from placenta to Ellie was decreasing


----------

